# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  مدرس خصوصی برنامه نویسی C++‎/qt در رشت

## ILYA20

با سلام و درود خدمت دوستان عزیز

بنده برنامه نویس دات نت هستم میخوام C++‎ با ied qt یاد بگیرم 

تا بحال با C++‎ جز cout و cin چیزی ننوشتم یعنی کلا صفر  :لبخند گشاده!:  

به یک برنامه نویس C++‎ از رشت نیاز دارم که به صورت خصوصی باهام کار کنه و یاد بده

از کاربرانی که وقت یاد دادن دارند و تجربه خوبی درکار با زبان C++‎ از رشت دارند به خصوصی بنده یا در این تاپیک اعلام کنند و شرایطشون رو مطرح کنند که چطور میتونن یاد بدن و حق الزحمه چی میشه

بعدش این رو یادآور بشم استعداد خوبی در این ضمینه دارم و حتما سردرد نمیشم

سپاس

----------


## ILYA20

از برنامه نویسان عزیزی که در شهر های مختلف ایران حضور دارند و قابلیت تدریس خصوصی مجازی رو دارند باز هم مشکلی نداره

----------

